# app pour deco interieure (celle de la pub )



## ashura (13 Mars 2010)

Hola todos, 

je viens très rarement sur ce fofo (je me sers + de macgé coté MBP )
je suis à la recherche d'une application  celle que l'on peu voir dans une pub iphone pour faire simuler des couleurs sur un mur que l'on aurait pris en photo ???....

ca vous parle ?

merki merki


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

Hello !
As tu le lien de cette pub ?
En anglais ? En français ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2010)

Sur l'apStore il y a un lien vers "Les applications de la publicité"









là: Les Apps pour iPhone de nos publicités


Tu y trouveras "Change de Ton"


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

J'y étais mais je regardais les vidéos pour ensuite basculer sur l'app ! Merci R e m y !


----------



## ashura (14 Mars 2010)

merci bien !!!!


----------



## pernel (20 Mars 2010)

Attention je ne saurai que trop vous conseiller de lire les avis sur cette appplication.

En effet, elle m'interressait aussi mais les avis sont particulièrement négatifs...


----------

